# Cabeese Competition



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I seen someone had a thread about a cabeese train.

So I thought, let's have some fun and have a Cabeese Competition.

Get those cabeeses out on the main line and take some picktures or better yet a video.

Show us whatcha got?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skj04uvEA5s


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfvOMI02MXs


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made this one last year, including the trucks.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's all but one of the cabeese in our fleet. Only one not in the photos is MDC Rio Grande Southern caboose #0409.



USA Trains (kitbashed) Caboose #0540:











USA Trains (kitbashed) Caboose #0505:












MDC (repainted) Caboose #0579:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry that is a nice looking caboose. But is it to the same scale as the box car? 

Like the Aristo Craft Steel caboose I bought, they look big to me. 

Matt, what scale are the USAT wooden cabeese?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 11 Apr 2011 07:16 PM 

Matt, what scale are the USAT wooden cabeese? 
Billed as 1:24 but they are wider then the 1:24 MDC caboose and 1:24 Airsto wooden caboose. The USA woodside caboose is scaled perfectly to match LGB sized equipment, so possibly 1:22.5 or around there. 

This perfect match to LGB equipment is the main reason I use them instead of the Aristo woodside caboose.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got more than I need.









This one is from a Hartford Kit:









I had Phil Dippel custom cut some pieces for this one, based on an ET&WNC caboose:










I built this one up using individual boards:









This is build with scribed wood on an acrylic base:









I also have an AMS caboose.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Besides the ones I have purchased, here are 2 that I built.

Like Bruce, here's Bob Hartford's kit I built:













And here are a couple of photos of a 1:20 C&S bobber I scratch-built from plans found in Carsten's Slim Gauge Cars:























Doc


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*EBT #2 ("Panic")* Built by the EBT's shops c. 1874 from a Billmeyer & Smalls flat car. 
Scratchbuilt from wood 








Click here for description

*EBT 1st #27* Built c. 1907 by the EBT shops. One of two "short" cabooses built around this time, believed to be twins though photographic evidence now calls that into question. 
Scratchbuilt from wood 








Click here for description 

*EBT #26* Built in 1905 by the EBT shops, like #2, built on an existing flat car. Reputed to be a very uncomfortable ride (newspaper accounts recall crews enjoying the ride in the much smaller #27--called a "bobber" for good reason to the ride of this caboose.) Rebuilt later with an arched roof and no cupola. Geoff Ringle built a fantastic model of #26 in the later years. Hopefully he'll post a photo here. 
Scratchbuilt from wood 








Click here for description 

*EBT #4* Based on a photograph of an EBT train with a caboose that matches no other known cabooses on the railroad. 
Slightly kitbashed AMS "short" caboose 








Click here for description

*EBT combine #18* Technically not a "caboose" in form, but often used by the EBT in that capacity. Built c. 1885, Billmeyer & Smalls 
Scratchbuilt from wood 








(Alas, with the old archives offline, my builder's log is temporarily unviewable) 

That's all the cabooses on my roster (for now. I don't think it too long before one of the EBT's steel-frame cabooses begins to take form on my workbench.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

And a business car


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures all! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm...sitting here thinking about the cabooses I have (& caboose related projects) I know I've got a Bachman PRR woodside caboose or actually both the 4 wheel and the 8 wheel variants. I'm certain I've got at least one of the Bachman 4 wheel ones without the cupola on it? I think I have 2 of the LGB large steel cabooses and several of the little LG&B cabooses in various forms. I've got a USAT offset in D&H. I think there is a steel Conrail caboose from USAT too? I also started way back with a long Bachman caboose bash from two of the shorty 4 wheel cabeese. I found that project last week in my spring cleaning phase. I'm probably missing some? A mix of eras and scales there but it's OK. 

Chas


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Many years ago I built a Northeast Narrow Gauge caboose kit. At the time, the only decals I could find at Caboose Hobbies were some "O"gauge ones.

Chuck

PS Bruce, you can never have too many cabeese!!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Fresh out of the construction shop, my one and only.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok Randy, but this is an older shot ...










Rocky


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy;

Both are kitbashes and certainly not fine scale, but below are my _short_ and _shorter _cabooses:





































Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The Elm Creek RR is standard gauge, but uses Bobber cabooses which have been converted to 4 wheel trucks. 





Tom P


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave 

Take the short caboose outside and take some pics. 

That cabeese is great. 

We need better pics to fully see the detail


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the great Cabeese photos. 

Keep'm coming. 

I love a nice Caboose.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Dave 

Take the short caboose outside and take some pics. 

That cabeese is great. "

Randy;

Give me a few days. I'm trying to buy a new digital camera. I have the money, but due to the recent disasters, the Nikon model I want is in very short supply. My ten year old Toshiba just does not stand up to the job anymore. It even thinks every shot should be a flash shot, so I have to keep the flash covered with black electrical tape when I don't want flash.

Hopefully I'll be able to find the camera model I want soon.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy; 

I was able to get the camera last night. It is set up, so I will either get photos tonight or Wednesday evening - depends on the weather. 

I'll also try to take some shots of my Brandywine & Gondor Railroad private owner boxcars for the billboard car thread. 

David Meashey


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, these are some great photos guys. Always great to see neat pictures.

Fred


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay All;

I took photos of the caboose with the new camera. I'm still learning how to use it, but I think the photos are better than my previous post. I call this caboose the "Little Deuce Caboose." The basic carbody is made from a ScanKit lineside toolshed. I don't think these kits are in production anymore, but I still have one unbuilt kit that I can use for a second caboose. As small as this caboose is, it still has a full interior.




























Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Way cool Dave. 

The whimsical side of this hobby brings smiles to me. 

Great Caboose


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 10 Apr 2011 04:01 PM 
Show us whatcha got?


I have been fascinated by cabooses - especially since the railroads stopped using them. Somehow a freight train without a caboose seems incomplete to me. It was as if I had never noticed the cabooses until their use had been discontinued - sort of like not noticing the passenger trains after they too had been discontinued. Perhaps it is because removing the cabooses and passenger trains took the human element out of railroads and sort of put railroads into the same category as a truck driver pulling an unimportant load of goods behind him.

I put this assortment together several years ago to show the difference in apparent scales










This is the spare caboose yard. 

I would try putting them into a train but they have an assortment of couplers 
and the outside layout has too many leaves etc. on it to run anything at this time.











The "real thing" is on the left and a copy Stan Cedarleaf made for me from an LGB caboose is on the right










This shows where a caboose addiction can lead to











There is nothing here to win any contests with - just evidence of how addictive cabooses can be. My wife and I try to locate and photograph any and all cabooses we can find.

Jerry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well sorry im late.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------

